# How's Sinclair looking?



## swackinswampdonkeys (Jul 23, 2014)

For any of y'all that have been on or seen the lake here recently how does the water clarity seem? Planning to shoot it in the next couple weeks!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Aug 6, 2014)

Well Sinclair turned out to be pretty good. Check out our little video clip from the weekend. Hope y'all enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHLGPTEGAgc


----------



## ebrauns23 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sinclair needs more people bowfishing, the gar numbers are ridiculous.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 10, 2014)

Where is Sinclair? I might be down for a road trip


----------



## Michael (Oct 10, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Where is Sinclair? I might be down for a road trip



Between Hancock County and Baldwin County. Muddy water and way too many boat docks


----------

